# "Curing" Melt and Pour?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've seen many many blog posts and articles about MP needs to be wrapped within a day of unmolding to prevent dew formation. I've also seen a few saying that some let their soaps sit out for a few days to a week to "cure."

I live in Mississippi where the humidity can easily reach 100% so I haven't tried it, but I have to say that I've noticed that the bars I have in the shower have improved in lather since they were put in there a while back..

Could the curing of MP have some validity?


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

I am not sure! Honestly speaking, my soaps start the dew formation if I leave it out more than 24 hours of unmolding.  After I use the soap once, there is no more due formation and it lathers almost the same as the first time use. 


Do you leave your unmolded soap, unwrapped and unused in the shower?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 12, 2014)

They're unrapped but I've been using them. When I first made them they had only a little lather. But the longer they've been in my shower the more the lather is improving.

The ones I'm not keeping for myself I wrap very soon after unmolding though because I don't want to give someone a bar that's slimy


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2014)

If you made your own base and it contains oils and sodium hydroxide, it will get better as it ages.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 12, 2014)

I didn't make it. I bought it from NG


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2014)

Well then, I really don't think it needs any cure time.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not saying it does. I'm just noting that the longer they sit out the better they lather and was wondering if anyone else had noticed something similar


----------



## vuladams (Mar 25, 2014)

M&P soap has already gone through the "curing" process when it was first made (oils+water+sodium hydroxide). As long as the original base you're using has been fully cured, then no additional curing should be needed. I find that covering my bars with paper towels, tissue paper, or cotton, (during storage) help prevent unwanted moisture on them.


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Apr 15, 2014)

I have never herd of MP curing.  Depending on the ingredients in the soap.  Some may make more bubbles then others.  Also depends on your water condition.    This would make a good study though.


----------

